
Why one should know ed - federicoponzi
http://www.flail.com/humour/ed
======
downerending
I'm old enough to have used 'ed' in anger, since the first terminal I ever
owned couldn't emulate anything but a line printer, and I was indeed at 110
baud. I suppose it's a lot like what being a blind programmer would be like.

You'll probably never need it, but check it out anyway--it's a piece of
history.

